
Mail for Good, a self-hosted Mailchimp alternative (like Sendy but FREE) - wiradikusuma
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/our-nonprofit-needed-a-cheaper-way-to-send-email-blasts-so-we-engineered-one-167322e3f28e
======
snadwich
so cool -- kinda like sendy but better!

~~~
wiradikusuma
I updated the title to mention Sendy, since a lot of people know that and it's
quite an apple-to-apple comparison. Thanks!

